# Hello from Brazil



## Monsterbilly (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Cintia, i'm a brazilian girl from São Paulo.
I love makeup, i love makeup tutorials, never wore MAC makeup in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and i always wear cheap crappy brazilian makeup. Trying to get better makeup now that i settled down on the hair products


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

your hair looks awesome in your avatar! WELCOME!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## msmack (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## widdershins (Aug 8, 2008)

I love your username--you obviously have really good taste in music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!


----------



## laperle (Aug 8, 2008)

Oi, Cintia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm brazilian too, from Rio.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_I love your username--you obviously have really good taste in music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!_

 
haha thanks!
I guess you must have good taste too


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Oi, Cintia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm brazilian too, from Rio._

 
Opa, que bom que tem mais brasileira aqui!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



É foda, o povo aqui só fala em MAC isso, MAC aquilo, e nós aqui chupando o dedo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A não ser que vc seja rica né


----------



## laperle (Aug 9, 2008)

Cintia, você nem precisa ser rica pra ter MAC... o dolar caiu bastante. O jeito é ser cara de pau e pedir pra TODAS as pessoas que vc conhece comprarem no dutyfree quando elas chegam de viagem. 

Além de ir na loja da MAC e testar todos os produtos pra fazer a listinha, claro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Não dà pra se dar ao luxo de ter as Edições Limitadas, mas eu tenho bastante coisa da linha permanente deles. 

E, ainda bem, tem coisa da MAC que eu nem gosto tanto assim, como rimel, por exemplo.

Claro que tenho q me contentar com umas porcarias de farmàcia tb. Mas até elas usam Maybelline e L'Oreal. Eu passei minha adolescência inteira sò usando LIXO. 

Pior é quando vc ganha uma maldita amostrinha divina de uma Sisley da vida... Aì, sò sendo rica (ou, se vc quer mesmo, passar horas na internet tentando achar um super desconto incrivel!) 

O que nos ferra muito são os impostos absurdos que o governo cobra pra cosméticos importados. Como é superfluo, eles pegam pesado demais e daì a gente tem q pagar 66 reais numa sombra da MAC enquanto elas pagam uns R$23,50.

Ah! Tem umas outras brasileiras por aqui, sim. Eu nunca me comuniquei com ninguém, mas eu jà vi um comentàrio ou outro por aqui.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_Cintia, você nem precisa ser rica pra ter MAC... o dolar caiu bastante. O jeito é ser cara de pau e pedir pra TODAS as pessoas que vc conhece comprarem no dutyfree quando elas chegam de viagem. 

Além de ir na loja da MAC e testar todos os produtos pra fazer a listinha, claro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Não dà pra se dar ao luxo de ter as Edições Limitadas, mas eu tenho bastante coisa da linha permanente deles. 

E, ainda bem, tem coisa da MAC que eu nem gosto tanto assim, como rimel, por exemplo.

Claro que tenho q me contentar com umas porcarias de farmàcia tb. Mas até elas usam Maybelline e L'Oreal. Eu passei minha adolescência inteira sò usando LIXO. 

Pior é quando vc ganha uma maldita amostrinha divina de uma Sisley da vida... Aì, sò sendo rica (ou, se vc quer mesmo, passar horas na internet tentando achar um super desconto incrivel!) 

O que nos ferra muito são os impostos absurdos que o governo cobra pra cosméticos importados. Como é superfluo, eles pegam pesado demais e daì a gente tem q pagar 66 reais numa sombra da MAC enquanto elas pagam uns R$23,50.

Ah! Tem umas outras brasileiras por aqui, sim. Eu nunca me comuniquei com ninguém, mas eu jà vi um comentàrio ou outro por aqui. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
É que na minha atual condição financeira, qualquer um que gasta 50 reais em produtos de beleza é podre de rico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dificilmente eu pago mais de 5 reais numa sombra ou um lápis (na real, eu uso aqueles lápis de 2 reais da P&W hhahaha)
Minha prioridade costuma ser o cabelo, já que eu descoloro até a alma, tenho que cuidar bem, senão não há MAC que me deixe bonita. Mas como eu meio que sosseguei nos produtos de cabelo agora que ganhei um litrão de shampoo e uma bisnaga de máscara da Redken e meu cabelo anda bom, eu vou começar a me dedicar um pouuinho à maquiagem tb


----------



## laperle (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsterbilly* 

 
_É que na minha atual condição financeira, qualquer um que gasta 50 reais em produtos de beleza é podre de rico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dificilmente eu pago mais de 5 reais numa sombra ou um lápis (na real, eu uso aqueles lápis de 2 reais da P&W hhahaha)
Minha prioridade costuma ser o cabelo, já que eu descoloro até a alma, tenho que cuidar bem, senão não há MAC que me deixe bonita. Mas como eu meio que sosseguei nos produtos de cabelo agora que ganhei um litrão de shampoo e uma bisnaga de máscara da Redken e meu cabelo anda bom, eu vou começar a me dedicar um pouuinho à maquiagem tb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eu passei 5 anos completamente escrava de ter meu cabelo ruivo alaranjado. Era um custo absurdo pra manter e não ficar parecendo trasheira. Depois que eu voltei a ser morena é que eu pude gastar mais com make. Com a internet tb fica mais fàcil aprender truques e alternativas mais baratas e acessìveis. 

Seu cabelo tà lindo!


----------

